# garage foundation repair



## justcrankn (Jul 20, 2009)

I started out to repair the sunken apron in front of the gar doors and ended up digging out that side down to the footer. I've replaced about 15 crumbled blocks near the top with rebar and concrete that goes clear to the footer through the remaining block holes.
There are blocks on the bottom 6th row that are soft enough to scrape the surface off with a stiff brush. Do I need to replace these?
I suspect this was caused by roadsalt runoff from vehicles as the damage is where the vehicles park. Would a paint-on waterproofing protect the foundation from future damage?
What should I backfill with? It was backfilled with clay, then sand, gravel, and a blacktop surface.
Please tell me that stone backfill and tile drain would be overkill! The house is 17 years old, sits on clay, and we have freeze-thaw cycles to deal with.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 21, 2009)

REPLACE ALL THE DAMAGED MATERIAL YOU CAN, WHILE YOUR THERE. Sorry...caps lock.
You don't want to do this again , and with the deterioration, it only continues for our climates. The salt deteriorates the block. 
Parge coat it with tar for foundations, backfill with crushed stone or sand.


----------



## GBR (Jul 22, 2009)

Is there a slope towards the wall so that water runs to it?Is the siding channeling water to the block without flashing? Have you had any frost heave there? Here is an informative site: ESB: Frost-Protected Shallow Foundations    Be safe, G


----------

